# Shampoo as a rinseless wash?



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I read a post by Einszett on another detailing forum and they were saying Einszett Perls shampoo could be used as a rinseless wash because it wasn't alkaline based and had polymers in it. I understand it can be rinsed easier than some other foamy alkaline shampoos but could any polymer based, PH neutral shampoo used as a rinseless wash?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> ...could *any* polymer based, PH neutral shampoo used as a rinseless wash?


I'd say that this question is impossible to answer, with heavy leanings toward
"No"! When rinseless products, like ONR, designed for the job are proven in their 
field, I'm not sure what the point of attempting to adapt other products to do
the same job would be. From my readings, many shampoos kinda warn against
the product drying on the paint. This doesn't happen with rinseless washes,
indeed, with ONR part of the joy of using it is to watch it evaporate, especially
when it's used as a bucketless washing liquid.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mobilejay (May 17, 2011)

I actually bought Perls simply for this years ago when I heard people talking about using it as a rinse less. I used it once as a rinse less and did not like it at all. I couldn't see how people liked using it like that. I didn't use the product for months until I ran out of shampoo and needed to use it. I used it as it was intended and now it is all I use. 

So, long story short....stick with ONR for rinse less


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I used to use a drop of Perls in my ONR washes for a little more `umph` to help cut through road film quite successfully as I remember.


----------

